

Ask HN: Home for the holidays with a baby and a toddler - what to do? - joebo

I am off work for the next week. I have two kids - a 19 month old and a 1 month old.  It's cold and snowy where we live so limiting time outdoors with the 1 month old seems wise.<p>Any tips on how to keep the kids and wife happy during this time off and fight the urge to work on side projects?
======
codegeek
Keep the 1 month old baby warm. Not much to do other than feeding, diapers etc
for them.

With the 19 month old, you have a few options. Show them funny TV/youtube
clips, peek-a-boo (my 2 year old nephew loves it), hide and seek, just running
around like a train etc etc. rinse and repeat.

------
anywherenotes
Get Flying Saucer Sled, tie a rope to it. Dress your 19 month old really warm,
put him/her into the sled. walk around your backyard/park pulling on the rope,
your 19 month old should have fun. You can have 1 month old in a baby carrier,
they will have fun just being close to you.

------
sebg
Hide and seek is always fun with toddlers. As is Hide an Object and seek it.

------
brudgers
Sit on the floor and play with their toys.

Then take a nap.

Repeat.

~~~
joebo
Good advice. That's close to what I've done all day. Lots of books too. It's
been a good day.

~~~
brudgers
My favorite: One Fish, Two Fish. At one time I could recite most of it and
irritated friends and family by doing so from time to time.

My son's favorite was "The wolf book" aka, _The Three Little Pigs_. That I
could recite...with the voices. I remember doing so as last ditch
entertainment as we neared home after a ten hour drive. He was sick, hungry
and tired.

They are only so little for a brief time.

------
S4M
Show them youtube clips! My 2 years old son is crazy about winnie the pooh for
example.

